# My smoking jacket



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

A little cold out today . I was outback playing ball with my dog having a Famous Nic 3000 toro(love these cigars , worth every penny) when it dawned on me "This is my smoking jacket" . I've been smoking a bunch lately and with this jacket the cold doesn't seem to bother me for quite a while . Thanks Carhartt . Mine is the fleece lined model in black with fleece lined pockets . :ss


----------



## gumbydamit (Jan 18, 2008)

I always wanted to get me one of those red Hugh Hefner smoking jackets. Right up until I determined I would look like a dumba$$.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

When I was forced to smoke out-of-doors during the cold months, I always donned a Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser that shed wind like water off a duck's ass. 

Now that I can smoke indoors, I oughtta find me a Milton Berle sweater, lol


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Years ago I was at an auction of an old Estate in Missoula, MT. VERY well to do guy with good taste in everything from firearms and watches to clothing. There were several smoking jackets and tuxedo's for sale. I ended up with one of the smoking jackets for all of $22.

I need to get that thing out, get it cleaned and back in USE. :tuWill give the wife lots of ammunition for verbal abuse too. She's NOT a fan of my cigar hobby.

FN in MT


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

FN in MT said:


> Years ago I was at an auction of an old Estate in Missoula, MT. VERY well to do guy with good taste in everything from firearms and watches to clothing. There were several smoking jackets and tuxedo's for sale. I ended up with one of the smoking jackets for all of $22.
> 
> I need to get that thing out, get it cleaned and back in USE. :tuWill give the wife lots of ammunition for verbal abuse too. She's NOT a fan of my cigar hobby.
> 
> FN in MT


Just make sure ya wear something underneath it :r:r


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha, I always smoke in a dark brown hooded Carrhart jacket. I actualy bought one specificaly bc the other started to smell like smoke.


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

That's funny. I use a Carhartt to brave the cold outside as well.

Warm coat and a pair of fingerless gloves.


----------



## Accident (Sep 12, 2006)

Isn't it just cheaper to stay INDOORS those 2 days every winter??:r



Accident in South Texas.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

For cold weather it's T-shirt with flannel shirt with fleece pullover with plaid jacket topped by hoodie and skull cap on my head. I have recently relented and smoke indoors :ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I have an old Adidas letterman style jacket that I always wear to smoke when it's cold in the garage, and a very cool light Adidas jacket I wear when it's not so cold...

Both are like 15 years old, and yes, I am an Adidas freak!

:ss


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

This being my first winter smoking cigars, I dug out of the closet my old Army coat from my college days. It's got the button in lining, so it keeps me nice and warm, plus I love all the pockets (one for cutter / lighter, one for the camera / cell phone and I usually put my cigar in the left breast pocket)...you know, right above my heart.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a Cabela's kind of guy. They have never failed me.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Heheh...for actual cold weather, I have a selection of hoodies that serve as outer gear and then layer up depending on the actual temp. For my proper smoking jacket, I sourced a vintage royal blue velvet sports coat from the 50s...nicely lined, fits trim, and with a plain white tshirt/jeans/boots, gets lots of admiring glances from the ladies. During a party late last fall I was donning said duds and this hot little chica came up to me, grabbed my arm, and said rather breathlessly, "you look like James Dean." Best compliment I've ever received. Unfortunately, I'd just started seeing someone else  and couldn't find out how far I could have taken that situation. Moral of the story--find a royal blue velvet coat and strut around the young'ens :tu


----------



## gumbydamit (Jan 18, 2008)

How many "young'ens" even know what James Dean looked like?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

gumbydamit said:


> How many "young'ens" even know what James Dean looked like?


You'd be surprised...I nearly dropped my martini at her youthful hotness :dr


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Now heres a smoking Jacket that I've been looking for

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Smoking_jacket.png


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Now heres a smoking Jacket that I've been looking for
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Smoking_jacket.png


Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Stogie!!!:chk


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

I too have a smoking jacket, more like a smoking outfit. With a very young daughter, and an allergy laden wife, I try not to smell like smoke. I use a fleece jacket and pair of sweatpants from old navy. Seems to do the trick. I am like Superman, changing in and out of costume. :r

On another note, the coolest smoking jacket I have ever seen was one that was made from a Fire Fighter jacket. It had been cleaned of soot and whatnot and had the B&M's logo on the back. In FL I don't have much use for a jacket, but I would wear that one even if I was sweating in it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> I too have a smoking jacket, more like a smoking outfit. With a very young daughter, and an allergy laden wife, I try not to smell like smoke. I use a fleece jacket and pair of sweatpants from old navy. Seems to do the trick. I am like Superman, changing in and out of costume. :r
> 
> On another note, the coolest smoking jacket I have ever seen was one that was made from a Fire Fighter jacket. It had been cleaned of soot and whatnot and had the B&M's logo on the back. In FL I don't have much use for a jacket, but I would wear that one even if I was sweating in it.


What a great idea... and something of a tribute ta' boot. :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I wear my leather motorcycle jacket...the bad part is...after about three months of smoking in it and getting it all aromified (like that, I made that word up)...I found out I had my wife's jacket. Needless to say she was not thrilled.  I guess that means that she will now be wearing my jacket.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

HEADS UP...

For awhile around the holidays, there was a link flying around for a store called Jay Pratts Mens Clothiers...they sold the type of smoking jackets pictured above...

The store is not legit...a quick google search will show many customers got ripped off...

Just didn't want any fellow BOTLs being taken advantage of if they go searching for a smoking jacket and find an old link...

jag


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

The _only_ smoking jackets to be seen are bespoke from Savile Row, darlings.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I've got an old "Split" brand jacket that my in laws bought for me a few years ago that gets used as my smoking jacket... works well.
Scott


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

This is the jacket I throw on the FEW times I go outside during the winter months to fire up a stick.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am lucky, during the winter months I am usually able to talk my fiance into letting me smoke inside with a fan in the window. If do have to go outside, I do grab my Crahartt.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i bought me a sports coat from goodwill for $7, its my "smoking jacket." i'm working on making it smell of cigars, but nothing yet. its something nice thats constant, and pretty comfortable as well

stearns


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

How about these selections?

The Rifle Frock Coat looks real "pimpy." :ss

http://www.gentlemansemporium.com/store/coats.php?from=leftnav


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

sgt_etool said:


> How about these selections?
> 
> The Rifle Frock Coat looks real "pimpy." :ss
> 
> http://www.gentlemansemporium.com/store/coats.php?from=leftnav


No kidding. For those times when your smoking and you need to keep your pimp hand strong...


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> No kidding. For those times when your smoking and you need to keep your pimp hand strong...


..and real strong, I second.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

BillyCigars said:


> *that shed wind like water off a duck's ass.*


That is a positively awesome metaphor!


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> No kidding. For those times when your smoking and you need to keep your pimp hand strong...


wow...just wow...


----------

